# John Deere Chute Problem



## brodie (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a John Deere TRX26 and the chute is loose. When I turn it on the vibration of the machine makes the chute turn and doesn't stay in place. How can I fix it. Thanks


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Brodie. I just looked at the chute parts on John Deere's parts catalog to try to get an idea of what yours might look like. Seems there were two different chute mechanisms for the TRX26, depending on the serial number.

Does yours have clips around the outer edge? 

Anyway to share a photo or two of the area that seems to be loose?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

a pic would be better but if everything is just worn and there is nothing to tighten up, one thing I have done is to buy a disposable "teflon" cutting board and cut a ring from it to put between the chute and the housing to take up some slack. I have seen them anywhere from almost paper thin to about 3/32 of an inch


----------



## Brad94 (Jan 28, 2014)

I know this is an old thread however, I just recently acquired a'99 JD 828D and I'm having a similar chute issue. Just wondered if Brodie tried the "teflon ring" solution or what kind of a solution he came up with...

The teflon ring idea sounds like a good possible solution. I had the chute and mechanisms apart today on mine and couldn't find anything to adjust to help with the issue. The shaft that goes between the universal joint and the pinion gear that rotates the gear attached to the chute seems to have a lot of play in it but I can't see this causing the chute to rotate on it's own...

Any other suggestions?


----------

